# Ballast's Efforts and Dynamics



## ballast (Feb 18, 2002)

Am trying out a new variation of strength training that is being popularized by powerlifter Louie Simmons.Here is week two so far;

13 FEB 02
Max Effort Sq/Dl Day

1) Standing Good Mornings* 1x3 @ 180ibs
2) Glute-Ham Raises  4x8,7,6,5
3A) Hanging Leg Raises  2x12
3B) Russian Twists  2x12 @ 10ibs
3C) Reverse Hypers  2x15,12

*Arched-back/shoulder-width stance/upper back parallel to the ground on each rep


15 FEB 02
Max Effort Bench Day

1) Close-Grip Incline Press* 1x1 @ 205ibs
2A) Decline Dumbell Tricep Extensions  4x10 @ 25ibs
2B) One-Arm Dumbell Rows  4x12 @ 45ibs
3) Dumbell Hammer Curls  2x15 @ 31ibs

*10-degree incline/16-inch hand spacing


17 FEB 02
Dynamic Sq/Dl Day

1) Speed Front Squats*  10x2 @ 135ibs ; 225x2
2) Glute-Ham Raises  4x8,8,7,5
3A) Paused Crunches-3 sec  2x12 @ 10ibs
3B) Dumbell Side Bends  2x12 @ 75ibs
3C) Reverse Hypers  2x12,8 @ 10ibs

*30 sec rest intervals between speed doubles


----------



## ballast (Feb 19, 2002)

19 FEB 02
Speed Bench Day

1) Speed Benches*  8x3 @ 125ibs-30 sec rest intervals ; 1x2 @ 185
2A) Standing Dumbell Presses  3x6 @ 55ibs
2B) One-Arm Dumbell Rows  3x10 @ 55ibs
3) Dumbell Hammer Curls 2x3 @ 55ibs

Speed Benches went well.Got good acceleration on all sets.Worked up to a double with 185 with good speed off the chest on the first rep, but almost had to grind out the second rep.Triceps were still sore from previous bench day, so I substituted delt work using dumbell presses.Low back is still pretty sore, so I might postpone my next max effort sq/dl day until Thurs.I'm hoping to hit zerchers as my main exercise, supplemented by good mornings and an ab circuit.

*2 grips used-24" and 16"/4 sets each


----------



## ballast (Feb 20, 2002)

20 FEB 02
ME SQ/DL DAY
AM SESSION: 45 MIN.

1) Zercher Squats  1x1 @ 280ibs
2) Wide-Stance Good Mornings  3x8 @ 135

Good session today.Worked up to a limit single in zerchers.Poundage progression was 45-115-135-175(triples)-205-235-255-270-280(singles).Descended until my elbows touched my knees at which point the tops of my thighs were a bit below parallel.Maintained a good upright posture until 235, at which point my posture was leaned forward similar to that of a deadlift.Had to wrap a towel around the bar for the last three sets as it was severely cutting into my forearms.Good mornings also went well.I like the wide stance alot better than the shoulder width version.I plan on experimenting with splitting my sessions into two parts on squat/deadlift days.Tonight I plan on hitting glute-ham raises and a midsection circuit.


----------



## ballast (Feb 20, 2002)

20 FEB 02
ME SQ/DL DAY
PM SESSION: 20 MIN.

1) Glute-Ham Raises  4x10,8,6,6
2A) Static Crunches-3 sec.  2x8 @ 25ibs
2B) Dumbell Side Bends  2x8 @ 81ibs
2C) Reverse Hypers  2x15
3) COC Gripper

Quick session.Had lots of energy.Hamstrings are trashed.


----------



## ballast (Feb 22, 2002)

22 FEB 02
ME BENCH DAY
40 MIN.

1) Close-Grip Pin Presses*  1x1 @ 245ibs
2A) Close-Grip Bench Presses  3x10 @ 145ibs
2B) Dumbell Hammer Curls  3x15,15,12 @ 35ibs

*18-inch grip/8-inch range of motion

Didn't do too well today.Pin presses were terrible.I was hoping on hitting 265 atleast.Was slightly hung over from last night's indulgence in one too many coronas, which accounted for my sluggish pace.Wasn't able to finish the entire workout, so I hope to get in a quick session of tris and lats tonight.


----------



## ballast (Feb 24, 2002)

24 FEB 02
DE SQ/DL DAY
25 MIN.


1) Speed Squats  10x2 @ 150ibs-45 sec rest intervals between doubles
2) Speed Deadlifts  6x1 @ 185ibs-20 sec rest intervals between singles

Speed squats went good.Lost a little acceleration out of the bottom due to the weight increase, but overall speed was good.Next week I drop back to 125 and work back up over the next three weeks.Didn't like the speed deads as they recommend such a light weight in order to focus on speed and technique.It was still cool to do deads after squats though.Tonight is hamstrings and abs.


----------



## ballast (Feb 24, 2002)

24 FEB 02
DE SQ/DL DAY
17 MIN(PM SESSION)

1) Glute-Ham Raises  3x10
2) Midsection Circuit
    -Static Crunches  1x15 @ 25ibs(3 sec pauses)
    -Dumbell Side Bends  1x10 @ 85ibs
    -Reverse Hypers  1x10 @ 15ibs
    -Russian Twists  1x15 @ 10ibs


----------



## ballast (Feb 26, 2002)

26 FEB 02
DE BENCH DAY
45 MIN.

1) Speed Bench  8x3 @ 125ibs-30 sec rest intervals
2A) Decline DB Tri Extensions  3x8 @ 31ibs
2B) One-Arm Dumbell Rows  3x7 @ 61ibs
3) DB Hammer Curls  2x5 @ 51ibs


----------



## ballast (Feb 27, 2002)

27 FEB 02
ME SQ/DL
37 MIN.


1) Zercher Squats  1x1 @ 300ibs
2) Wide-Stance Good Mornings  3x8 @ 155ibs

Zerchers went good.Progression was 45x10,135x3x2,185x3,235x2,265x1,285x1,300x1.When I was stepping back to rack the bar after the 300, my arms gave out and sent the bar crashing down onto the safety pins.I'm glad the neighbors weren't home for that one.Tonight is hamstrings and abs.


----------



## ballast (Mar 1, 2002)

1 MAR 02
ME BENCH
50 MIN.

1) Close-Grip Pin Presses*  1x1 @ 225ibs
2A) Dumbell Bench Presses  3x7 @ 75ibs
2B) One-Arm Dumbell Rows  3x8 @ 65ibs

*12 inch range of motion

Dropped the pins down one slot which increased the range of motion from 8 inches to 12 and decreasd the poundage by 20 pounds.Progression was 45x10,135x3x2,165x1,195x1,215x1,235xfail,225x1,235xfail.Failure with 235 came at about 4 inches off the chest.Don't know if this means my delts are weak or what.I plan on sticking with the pin presses for the next six weeks or so and drop the pins one slot every two or three weeks.Next week I'll shoot for 235 again.


----------



## ballast (Mar 2, 2002)

2 MAR 02
DE SQ/DL
40 MIN.

1) Speed Squats  10x2 @ 125ibs-45 sec rest intervals
2A) Glute-Ham Raises  4x8
2B) Static Crunches  4x6 @ 25ibs-4 sec pauses
3) Barbell Standing Calf Raises  3x10 @ 95ibs-30 sec rest intervals


----------



## ballast (Mar 6, 2002)

6 MAR 02
ME SQ/DL
53 MIN.

1) Standing Good Mornings*  1x3 @ 215ibs
2A) Barbell Lunges  3x6 @ 115ibs
2B) Static Crunches  3x8 @ 25ibs-4 sec pauses
3A) Dumbell Side Bends  2x12 @ 75ibs
3B) Reverse Hypers 2x12 @ 25ibs

*Shoulder-width stance


----------



## ballast (Mar 8, 2002)

8 MAR 02
ME BENCH
52 MIN.

1) Close-Grip Pin Presses*  1x1 @ 335ibs
2A) DB Bench Presses  3x7,6,5 @ 81ibs
2B) One-Arm Dumbell Rows  3x6 @ 75ibs

*6-inch range of motion/18-inch grip


----------



## ballast (Mar 9, 2002)

9 MAR 02
DE SQ/DL
55 MIN.

1) Speed Squats(Front)*  10x2 @ 135ibs-45 sec rest intervals_1x1 @ 255ibs
2A) Glute-Ham Raises  3x5 with 5-sec negatives
2B) Static Crunches  3x8,8,6 @ 31ibs-4 sec pauses
3A) Dumbell Side Bends  2x12 @ 81ibs
3B) Reverse Hypers  2x12 @ 25ibs

*Good speed on the squats.After the doubles, I worked up to a heavy single with 255.Acceleration was good for the first 6 inches or so coming out of the hole, then slowed down a bit and I had to grind it out.Max looks to be around 275 still, maybe 285.The middle seems to be my problem area.


----------



## ballast (Mar 11, 2002)

11 MAR 02
DE BENCH
38 MIN.

1) Speed Benches*  8x3 @ 125ibs-30 sec rest intervals/1x1 @ 235ibs
2) Sternum Chins  6x8,6,4,4,3,3 @ 191ibs
3) Dumbell Upright Rows  3x8 @ 41ibs

*two grips used on the doubles.18" and 24".

Great acceleration on the speed benches.Worked up to a heavy single with 235 afterwards.Speed slowed down a bit when I reached 215 and 235 was slow.Could have hit 255 if I had gone for a limit single, so I know my max is creeping up.Back to two a days next week.


----------



## ballast (Mar 13, 2002)

*Scotty's Challenge*

13 MAR 02
ME SQ/DL
29 MIN.

1) Standing Good Mornings*  1x3 @ 225ibs
2) Barbell Lunges  3x6 @ 135ibs

*shoulder-width stance

Good mornings were tough today.Almost missed the last rep.Progression was 45x12,95x3x2,115x3,135x3,165x3,185x3,205x3,225x3.Next week it's back to the zerchers.I've started to focus on boxing again, so I'm going to be integrating some conditioning work into my weight routines.I'm back to two a days again, so tonight looks like short sprints,weighted shadow-boxing, and a midsection circuit.


----------



## ballast (Mar 13, 2002)

*Scotty's Challenge*

13 MAR 02
ME SQ/DL
27 MIN(PM SESSION)

1) Sprints  40 yards x 5-30 sec rest intervals
2) Weighted Shadowboxing  90 sec work/30 sec rest x 5 
3A) Crunches  2x20 @ 10ibs
3B) Russian Twists  2x10 @ 10ibs
3C) Glute-Ham Raises  2x14,12


----------



## ballast (Mar 15, 2002)

*Scotty's Challenge*

15 MAR 02
DE BENCH
23 MIN.

1) Speed Benches*  8x3 @ 135ibs-30 sec rest intervals
2) Sternum Chin-Ups  5x1 @ 191+25ibs-30 sec rest intervals_5x3 @ 191ibs-60 sec rest intervals
3) Rotators  2 sets

*2 grips used.18" and 24".

I've slightly altered my Westside routine in order to incorporate my boxing training.I've replaced my max effort bench workout with another dynamic effort bench workout.I'll work up to a max single every third or fourth workout.Except for the addition of sprints, my sq/dl sessions will remain unchanged.Tonight is dumbell benches and rows.


----------



## ballast (Mar 15, 2002)

15 MAR 02
DE BENCH
27 MIN.

1A) Dumbell Benches  3x5 @ 85ibs
1B) One-Arm Dumbell Rows  3x8 @ 75ibs


----------



## ballast (Mar 16, 2002)

*Scotty's Challenge*

16 MAR 02
DE SQ/DL
24 MIN

1) Speed Squats  10x2 @ 135ibs-45 sec rest intervals
2) Standing Barbell Calf Raises  3x6 @ 145ibs-30 sec rest intervals
3A) Crunches  2x20 @ 25ibs
3B) Russian Twists  2x12 @ 10ibs


----------



## ballast (Mar 16, 2002)

16 MAR 02
DE SQ/DL
21 MIN

1) Sprints  40 yards x 5-30 sec rest intervals
2) Glute-Ham Raises  5x8


----------



## ballast (Mar 18, 2002)

18 MAR 02
DE BENCH
28 MIN

1) Speed Benches  8x3 @ 135ibs-30 sec rest intervals
2) One-Arm Dumbell Rows  5x5 @ 65ibs-30 sec rest intervals
3) Standing Dumbell Curls  2x12,10 @ 35ibs


----------



## Robboe (Mar 18, 2002)

How is the training going for you so far then Ballast?

You never seem to put opinions in here so i figured i'd ask


----------



## ballast (Mar 18, 2002)

Chicken Daddy-Training is going good.I'm really pumped up about Westside as it seems like a highly productive system but since I've only been using it for a little over six weeks, I'd hate to make any premature assumptions.I especially like the speed work as it does not trash the cns as much as max effort work does and seems to allow for quicker recovery.All in all, it's going well.Thanks for asking.


----------



## ballast (Mar 20, 2002)

20 MAR 02
ME SQ/DL
37 MIN

1) Zercher Squats  1x1 @ 320ibs
2A) Standing Good Mornings  2x8 @ 165ibs
2B) Dumbell Side Bends  2x8 @ 81ibs
2C) Static Crunches  2x12 @ 25ibs-2 sec pauses

Zerchers were real tough today.Oblique strength is lacking.Progression was 45x10,135x3x2,185x3,235x1,275x1,305x1,320x1.Had to really tighten up my form and concentrate to nail 320 without being sloppy.This is my week off from two a days.Need the rest as boxing is really kicking my ass.


----------



## ballast (Mar 22, 2002)

*Probably End Up Being Scotty's Bitch*

22 MAR 02
ME BENCH
35 MIN

1) Incline Bench Presses*  1x1 @ 235ibs
2) Sternum Chin-Ups  12x5,5,5,4,3,3,3,2,2,2,2,1 @ 192ibs-30 sec rest intervals

*25-degree incline

Inclines did not go well today.I expected to get 255 and didn't even come close.Progression on the inclines was 45x12,115x3,145x3,175x3,205x1,225x1,245xf,235x1,245xf.Bar stopped about three inches off my chest on both attempts at 245.Haven't done regular inclines in awhile, but thats no excuse.The only thing that saved this workout was the chins.Got 37 total reps and my lats are pumped up like balloons.I really feel this type of chin in the lats,mid-back and rear delts.Probably be nice and sore tomorrow.  F*CKING INCLINES!


----------



## ballast (Mar 23, 2002)

23 MAR 02
DE SQ/DL
58 MIN

1) Speed Front Squats  8x2 @ 155ibs-45 sec rest intervals
2) Standing Barbell Calf Raises  6x6 @ 145ibs-30 sec rest intervals
3) Reverse Hypers  3x20
4) Sandbag Lift&Load Drill
     -clavicle height  20 reps @ 45ibs(one hand)
     -waist height  15 reps @ 65ibs(one hand)
     -waist height  15 reps @ 100ibs(two hand)

Speed on squats was slow at first, but picked up by the 3rd set.Added sandbag loading as a form of Westside's GPP.Quite taxing stuff, but I love it.Tomorrow's my birthday so I'm gonna get drunk and howl at the moon tonight.If I don't post on Monday it's because I'm in the county lock-up.Probably on charges such as public intoxication,disturbing the piece,indecent exposure or all of the above.


----------



## ballast (Mar 25, 2002)

25 MAR 02
DE BENCH
30 MIN

1) Speed Benches  8x3 @ 135ibs-30 sec rest intervals
2) One-Arm Dumbell Rows  5x6 @ 65ibs-45 sec rest intervals
3) Dumbell Hammer Curls  2x8 @ 45ibs
4) Crunches  2x20 @ 25ibs


----------



## ballast (Mar 27, 2002)

27 MAR 02
ME SQ/DL
37 MIN

1) Zercher Squats  1x1 @ 325ibs
2A) Standing Good Mornings  2x8 @ 175ibs
2B) Dumbell Side Bends  2x10 @ 85ibs
2C) Reverse Hypers  2x20


----------



## ballast (Mar 29, 2002)

29 MAR 02
DE BENCH
18 MIN

1A) Speed Benches  9x3 @ 135ibs-60 sec rest intervals
1B) Sternum Chins  9x4 @ 192ibs-60 sec rest intervals
2) Static Crunches  1x20 @ 25ibs-1 sec pauses


----------



## Robboe (Mar 29, 2002)

Nice work.

FAngel from wbb used westside for a very limited time and got his ME dead up to 396lbs from about ~308lbs and his squat to 308lbs from like ~250lbs. He only did it for about 6 weeks too. He loved it.

Best of luck.


----------



## ballast (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks CD-yes, I've been keeping an eye on FAngel's log.It's working well for me.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 31, 2002)

What's crazy about Fran (FAngel) is that he is 5'3" or so and he lifts some fookin heavy weights!

Glad to hear it's going well


----------

